# Metro DC Food & Cooking Show



## DWSmith

Do I remember someone posting about this show from last year? I wouold like to have a little inside information if anyone has some they would like to share.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave, that was me. Here is the web site, although the 2012 info is not up yet: http://www.metrocookingdc.com/

PM me a phone # if you want to talk; might be the easiest/ quickest way.


----------



## DWSmith

Question...I am seriously considering attending this show in November, is there a knife maker, or other vendor, here who would like to share the space with me? I am looking at a 10 x 10 corner booth which will give adequate frontage for both of our products.

If there is anyone interested, send me an email or call 336 four three one 0436.


----------



## WildBoar

FWIW, I talked to the organizer who contacted David, and she comfirmed they had room for a knife vendor/ maker or two at this point, or a knife sharpener/ maker. I asked about someone selling food products as well, and they would need to examine on a case-by-case basis, as they are trying to limit the number of vendors selling similar food items, as last year almost all were selling jams/ jellies and BBQ sauces.

So this is really begging for a maker to show off his wares on a backdrop of beautiful BoardSmith cutting boards. And I can bring an induction burner or electric skillet so some food can get cut/ chopped and then cooked in order to draw more people over to the booth.


----------



## Crothcipt

Like your thinking David.


----------



## DWSmith

Crothcipt said:


> Like your thinking David.



I like WildBoars thinking as well and I appreciate his offer of help during the show as well. Could be a fun a profitable two days effort. But I may have to drop the idea since no one has expressed even a slight interest. I need to make a final decision by May 1st.


----------



## WildBoar

David, there's a good chance most of the knifemakers and other vendors are not checking this thread. It may take sending some PMs/ emails.

I tell you what though, if Dave Martell was thinking about heading down this way to give sharpening lessons at a restaurant, I could see how he could make a long weekend out of it and show off some of his knifes, his rehandling and his sharpening services to 20K + people at the show, and run the sharpening class at the restaurant all in one trip... :knight:


----------



## Crothcipt

with all that going on he can even take it as a tax write off.


----------



## WildBoar

Been negligent in updating this thread. We made it happen -- there will be a booth at the show. David Smith will have an awesome display of his cutting boards, and I will be there showing off wares from a handful of knife-related craftsmen + introducing unsuspected showgoers to the wonders of burl :cool2:

And my wife will be pitching in by baking some bread, scones, biscotti, etc. that we will hand out as tasting samples in order to get people up close to the booth.

I made up a web site (www.wildboarskitchen.com) for my 'company'; the info on the craftsmen is on the Our Friends page.

So if you are in the DC area, come visit us on November 3 or 4!


----------



## The Edge

That's awesome!! I would definitely be there if I were on the east coast. Hope you have fun, and good luck!


----------



## l r harner

i just got o see what day i ll be there 
or maybe both days


----------



## HHH Knives

Looks like a great show. wish I could be there! 

I hope the weekend is a HUGE success, on every level. The web site looks great. Thanks Dave, and Dave for putting this together. 

I will be there in spirit, a few of the knives made the trip to the Metro DC Food & Cooking Show  as well as a couple of pieces from Lisa as well!! 

On the short list of knives from HHH. 
The "Out of this world" Galaxy pattern gyuto. 
The "Tsunami Suji" With hippo ivory handle from Son and wood from Mark. 
And last buy not least One of the Scottish Dubhs with musk ox horn handles.


----------



## skiajl6297

I'm in the DC area, and am in the market for a Suji - any pics of that "Tsunami Suji"? Any other suji's that will likely make an appearance?


----------



## DWSmith

The boards are finished and packed into their containers and all the containers are in the van along with table and all the things I will need. (Oh my aching back! I'm happy we will have union people there to unload and reload.) For all practical purposes I am ready to go but not until tomorrow morning about 6 am.

One thing I need to do is acknowledge David (WildBoar) for all his efforts to bring this event together for all of us. He worked a ton to make it possible and I want him to know here on the forum how much I appreciate his efforts. Even if I bring everything back I will still count this as a success due to his efforts. Thanks! See you tomorrow!

BTW 66 boards and 14 lazy susans. A very full van.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Good luck, David!


----------



## Crothcipt

wow hope I can see some pics of the table, should look good.
Gratz both on getting this together.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Good luck guys, hope you have a successful weekend.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Good luck everyone !!!
Pics!
Pics!
Pics! 
PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## apicius9

Sounds great, have a great time everyone! David, I hope you wno't need help carrying the few unsold pieces home 

Stefan


----------



## l r harner

got to thank Dave and David for doing all of this and also my Kelly as i have been sick as a dog the last 4 days (she worked her job then drove me and knives to south DC last night )

good luck guys and dont let anyone get hurt with any sharps


----------



## HHH Knives

Butch, Sounds like your Kelly is a AWESOME woman. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## tkern

I stopped over there before work today. The boards and knives look great. The people coming by the booth had a bunch of questions and their seemed to be a fair amount of interest.


----------



## cclin

HHH Knives said:


> .......On the short list of knives from HHH.
> The "Out of this world" Galaxy pattern gyuto.
> The "Tsunami Suji" With hippo ivory handle from Son and wood from Mark.
> And last buy not least One of the Scottish Dubhs with musk ox horn handles.



:needpics


----------



## WildBoar

l r harner said:


> good luck guys and dont let anyone get hurt with any sharps


There were a couple people who now belong to your knives :thumbsup:


And don't be surprised if a dozen or so pics show up on the internet of people holding the tuna sword while wearing big, big smiles! We have an awesome display of some of the most famous KKF custom knives, plus a beautiful knife roll, great handle wood and some beautiful jewelry.

No time for pics until probably Monday 

And we had two KKF members stop in and visit today!


----------



## l r harner

glad i made it down today to see the most frighting thing maybe ever (spinning girl with tuna sword in hand :bigeek: ) i do think this show has alot of good things going for it and plan to join in next year .


----------



## WildBoar

It was great having Butch show up this afternoon. We got to intorduce a lot of people to the wonderful world of custom knife and knife modifications/ accessories. And BoardSmith's cutting boards caught a lot of eyes. One board was on display yesterday and this morning, and had almost no interest. Then my mom decided to buy it, and three times in the next hour booth visitors fell for it and wanted to buy it :biggrin:

I'll post a few pics in a day or two. It was a long weekend!


----------



## HHH Knives

Dave, Awesome. Sounds like it could not have went any better! Congrats to you and Dave. 

Thanks for showing off some of our work and the work and wares of the great craftsmen and women here on the forum! I cant wait to see the pictures and hear more! 

God Bless
Randy


----------



## DWSmith

Well, the show is over and I am dead tired. We were able to set up the booth on Friday with the final touches being made on Saturday morning before the show. Sine it didn't happen without photos, here are the photos I took.


----------



## DWSmith

Sorry, hit the submit buttom in error. Can't enter photos here so I will do that in my sub-forum.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I wish I was able to attend things like this show... It doesn't seem to happen north of the 49th, at least not where I can get to it.

I want to thank Dave and David for doing this, and allowing me to be a small part of it. If it happens again next year, I will be more prepared, a if if my new job ever materializes, maybe afford to get there!

Now, where are the pics!


----------



## WildBoar

Pierre, David posted a bunch in his vendor sub-forum. Your trio of knives were very popular; at least a dozen people wanted to buy the paring knife, but my wife would not let me sell it


----------



## PierreRodrigue

lol!! Sounds like you had a great time, now, go have a glass of wine/beer/rum? and relax!


----------



## Dave Martell

Sounds like a good and successful event. I wish that I could have participated, maybe next year? Thanks for putting this together David.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave, you know we will always have a spot for you.

We had one guy stop by who sends you his knives for sharpening, but he did not know about KKF. Hopefully he will pop up here at some point. David Smith's rack card has the KKF web site and logo on the back, and I pointed it out to quite a few people.

We had a lot of interest in all of the people we were highlighting. In addition to broadening the long-term marketplace for all the vendors/ makers/ suppliers, I hope each of the 8 who participated in the booth see a nice bump in their orders/ commissions in the short term.


----------



## WildBoar

Link to BoardSMITH's thread, which has the pics:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Entertaining-Show-Photos?p=154891#post154891


----------



## HHH Knives

Thanks Dave!


----------



## WildBoar

We are going to do this again in 2013 -- the DC show is November 9-10. It will be even bigger and better then 2012. We'll have a bit more tabletop space for displaying all the nice knives, cutting boards, etc., plus we'll also be selling salts/ spices, biscotti and some other stuff.

If you are in the DC area, hopefully you can make it out to the show.


----------



## WildBoar

DC Show was moved to November 2 and 3, 2013 -- so only a little more than 2 weeks away!

This is a great chance for DC-area knife knuts to come out and meet BoardSmith, and see a great slsection of his boards. Plus I will be showing off knives from a handful of our favorite knife makers and introducing the great unwashed masses to the world of high-performance and custom cutlery and some handmade accessories.

Last year Groupon had a 2 for 1 ticket purchase coupon. Not sure who has discounted tickets this year; I think the "thelistareyouonit" site had a 2 for 1 last month.

Last year I had planned on demonstrating knives and cooking up the produce, but I stayed way too busy talking about the makers to actually do any cutting or cooking. This year I am leaving the onions and induction burner at home, but will still be bringing a few batches of cantuccini to hand out to booth visitors.

At this point I am not sure if any of the makers will be able to come to the show (last year Butch came and hung out for the last few hours on Sunday), but I am hopeful.

I hope some KKFers can come out and visit, especially since I could not organize a get-together last month.


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like we'll have 3-4 entry tickets available each day for KKFers who want to come visit. If you are interested please let me know via PM. Only 8 days away!


----------



## WildBoar

We have more free General Admission tickets than I originally thought. Send me a PM if you are interested. They are day-specific, so I will need to know which day you would like it for. David Smith will have a nice collection of cutting boards, lazy susans and even some wood plates for sale. He's also bring some really cool turned wood products from a fellow NC wood artisian. I will be introducing the public to Del, Randy, Pierre, Butch, Marko, Steve Goodson and KKF. Booth 532/534.


----------



## Bill13

I'm trying to find a way for Sat afternoon! Are any still available?


----------



## WildBoar

Yes. Please PM me your email address -- I should be able to email you a ticket that you can print. Hoping to get to GPB Friday or Saturday evening; you interested if we can make it happen?


----------



## Bill13

Very interested, love GPB!. PM'd


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I really hope I can swing by. Let me know if you guys are going to come to the restaurant and I'll put in the reservation.


----------



## toddnmd

Sorry, I won't be able to make it because I'll be away for the weekend. Looking forward to seeing some nice pics!


----------



## WildBoar

They just completed redoing the floor plan, and our booth numbers have been changed to 432/434. Right outside the Celebrity Pavilion. Still have some tickets if anyone is thinking about visiting.


----------



## WildBoar

Fabulous dinner with the BoardSmith clan at ChucktheButcher's place tonight. Got to meet Charlie's brother as well as Bill13 and his wife.

Some great apps, including fried pimento cheese balls, ribs w/ buffalo wing sauce, marrow on toast and snails/ mushrooms (I only ate the mushrooms ) and cornbread with maple butter





Lots of great entrees at the table. I had a braised pork shank that was fantastic. 



Boardsmith had a pork chop. 




Desserts including a peanut butter ice cream cake, molten chocolate cake and a pumpkin pie. Great food, plenty of very good wines and great conversation.

Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## wenus2

Making my mouth water!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Thanks. Man expo got a little heavy handed. Hope you enjoyed your chives garnished with pork shank.


----------



## Bill13

Chuck,

Thanks for a great food, my steak was one of the best I've ever had. The pumpkin pie was devoured by my kids as soon as I got home! Kristin and I had a great time meeting everyone.


----------



## DWSmith

The Green Pig Bistro is TERRIFIC! Great food, marvelous service and a warm atmosphere. I would go again!


----------

